# Beau Nash Cinema



## Mortdeath (Apr 16, 2006)

Not sure what's happening to this old cinema, closed oct 2004, was very popular.
I remember going there for saturday morning matinees when i was a kid years ago that was as well.
Don't think it changed much over the years either.
The ticket booth was open to the outside all year round, was freezing in the winter as well.
Remember quieeing up round the corner to get in as well because you couldn't pre book anything.
Had a look around the place and seem sto be pretty secure with security type bolt head on the corrugated sheet covering all the front doors etc.
Last owned by the Odeon chain
Anyone tried and succeeded in getting in?
Situated at 22 Westgate Street Bath, so right in the centre of the town unfortunately.


----------

